# Los Angeles Bike Paths



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

For those who wish to comment on the proposed additions to the City of Los Angeles:
http://www.labikeplan.org/bikeway_maps/

GT


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

From what I have gathered the bike lanes, paths have been proposed and approved 30 years ago and nothing ever was implemented. Can you bring us up to date on the progress, if any of the LA bike path projects?

further, i understand more progress has been accomplished by some under ground groups who paint lanes and installl signs DIY.

I Live in Larchmont only 6 miles from work in Century City, but I never commute because of lack of lanes and over agressive drivers in my area. I try to remain optimistic, but...


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

nagatahawk said:


> I Live in Larchmont only 6 miles from work in Century City, but I never commute because of lack of lanes and over agressive drivers in my area. I try to remain optimistic, but...


You could have a pretty easy route if you want it. Cut up to Willoughby, take that almost till La Cienega, then cut up to Santa Monica and take the bike lane through WeHo. There's about a two-short-block stretch through Beverly Hills that's tight; otherwise you've got plenty of room until the bike lane resumes after Wilshire.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

DrRoebuck said:


> You could have a pretty easy route if you want it. Cut up to Willoughby, take that almost till La Cienega, then cut up to Santa Monica and take the bike lane through WeHo. There's about a two-short-block stretch through Beverly Hills that's tight; otherwise you've got plenty of room until the bike lane resumes after Wilshire.


thanks, I will check it out. I had been checking the streets further south. not to good there. It does get tight thru Beverly Hills. I was thinkig little Santa Monica, drivers are less agressive and there is a side walk. Not that I would go there but it could be a quick bail out path.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

go for it. If there were ever a time to get out there, now is it. For yourself and to help support The Cause in this city of ours that's determined to see that we all "just go away".

I have a friend here in the valley who commutes over the hill to Century City. Just sayin'...


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

I tried Willoughby, much better than Beverly or others, excpet many stop signs. Yep I was rolling most of them. ON the return I dropped down to Venice Blvd. it added a few additional miles, I needed the mileage and it was a nicer ride.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

nagatahawk said:


> I tried Willoughby, much better than Beverly or others, excpet many stop signs. Yep I was rolling most of them. ON the return I dropped down to Venice Blvd. it added a few additional miles, I needed the mileage and it was a nicer ride.


great news :thumbsup:


----------

